# Tubbs Apiaries



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

I have to say, I have had a pleasant experience by dealing with Tubbs Apiaries.

First, He answered all my questions.

Second, shipped queen around my schedule.

Third, Detailed instructions on how to re-queen.

Fourth, He was available to answer my phone calls. (I didn't have to leave a message)

Fifth, He called to see if the queen had arrived safely and had been accepted.

I have experienced some excellent customer service! Thanks, Mr. Tubbs!

Conclusion: I will be buying from him again.


----------

